

Matthias Ettrich (KDE Founder) Receives German Federal Cross of Merit - boundlessdreamz
http://dot.kde.org/2009/11/06/matthias-ettrich-receives-german-federal-cross-merit

======
RK
Even though I haven't used it in a few years, KDE was the reason I started
running Linux on my desktop (actually a laptop) all the way back in 1998, when
I gave them a donation. I remember thinking, "wow this will be great to have a
nice KDE desktop, plus Linux, and I'm sure Wine will be finished pretty soon
so I can run all of my Windows programs..." :) Wine didn't really develop
super fast, but it's amazing to think that the last copy of Windows I ran was
Win 95.

As a side note, if I recall correctly, Gnome was started in response to
concerns about potential licensing issues with QT at the time.

~~~
davidw
Yes, Qt was released under a proprietary license at the time.

------
Create
<http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/17595?theme=print>

<http://www.gnupg.org/aegypten/>

